# 2013 Vans Revere Limited boot help



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok, so I have unbelievably flat feet, and theyre wide across the ball of my foot and under my arch. I have Salomon Faction Boa's which were okay at first, but have since packed out and give me about as much support as a pair of slippers. So I found someone selling a brand new pair of Vans Revere Limited boots in my size. I tried them on, and though I could tell they were a little high in the arch, they had SO much more support and comfort than the Salomons that I bought them. 
Fast forward to now.. the boots are still basically unworn. Ive spent 6-7 hours in them around the house in various insoles (stock, dr schools and finally some downunders) and while they all feel okay across the ball of my foot and also on my arch after a few hours, as soon as I hit the mountain my arch is aching after one run and I can barely handle the pain. 
My question is..whats my next step? a bootfitter is out of the question - theyre honestly just isnt one near by, and I cant justify spending 60$ an hour right now to fix these.
Is there a way to stretch an entire boot across the arch? Or a way to flatten it out? I love these boots, #106 out of 165 pairs in the world, and I can feel the tremendous difference in responsiveness and board feel..but only for one run a day.

PLEASE HELP


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

have you tried super feet, if not go buy a pair they saved my skating, and allow me to snowboard. I have super flat arches with no support and had horrible foot pain. wit super feet no pain.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

yea its from years of wearing flip flops, sanuks ,uggs and skate shoes, my arches are GONE. which superfeet insoles did you get? Ive tried EZ Fit as well as the others i posted, but they all try to FIX the arch instead of working with what I have. the boots are SO money otherwise.


----------



## Treegreen (Mar 16, 2012)

In Superfeet, you're probably looking at the blacks. The other option, and the one I think will work best, is you make an appointment to get some custom orthotics done. If the OEM stuff isn't working go see a foot doctor.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm just concerned a foot doctor won't know shit about snowboarding boots ... 
But it definitely been on my to do lost for awhile .. When my foot is flat in the floor it widens by like 25% and there's maybe a 1/4" or less of arch space


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

East§ide said:


> I'm just concerned a foot doctor won't know shit about snowboarding boots ...


Hey. I've heard this concern before. There are many podiatrists out there that work with athletes. Though I would imagine that a podiatrist who doesn't know anything about snowboard boots, could help you. I've consulted a podiatrist, regarding foot pain while snowboarding, and though he is a sports specialist and I didn't get the impression he knew much about snowboard boots, he was able to help me. If the superfeet don't work, it is possible that a podiatrist could make a custom foot bed for you. Your issue is probably less about the snowboard boot and more about finding the right insole.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

Yea the boot itself doesn't seem to be a big issue (though I think widening/stretching it where the arch is would probably help.. But I just can't seem to find an insole that takes the pressure off my arches without putting it somewhere else


----------



## smerdyakov (May 30, 2012)

I would definitely see a podiatrist. At the very least get a custom footbed. I have sidas footbeds, which were custom-fitted at a local snowboard/ski shop. I think they were about $75. I've also heard that Superfeet also make custom cork footbeds, which hold their form better than other footbeds. Before getting my custom footbed I tried sole footbeds and over-the-counter Superfeet footbeds, and they only made the pain worse. Those work for some people, perhaps most people.


----------

